# CC Vehicle Break-In's "Warning"



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

All,

Fished CC last night despite the rain showers. Caught a few nice bass. 

When I was walking up to my truck to take my boat out, I saw a park officer talking to someone. Didn't think twice about it. I got in my truck, backed my trailor out and the officer stepped in front of me. I thought "Holy Crap, what did I do". Anyway, he started looking my truck over and told me they have had rash break-ins within the past couple days. The thieves pry the plastic away from behind your door handle, unlock the door and proceed to help themselves to your belongings. When they are finished they replace the plastic piece so it's not blatently obvious there was a break-in. They are targeting credit cards. Apparantly they take the cards and quickly go make purchases, primarily Gift Cards before you or I are even off of the lake. According to the park officer, they primarily target vehicles that have a fresh water trail from the boat ramp to the parking area; knowing you are out on the lake and won't be back soon. Last night would have been a perfect night for someone to break-in because there were very few vehicles in the lot because of the weather so activity/traffic around the parking area was very low. I'm glad the Park Officer was out checking. Don't leave valuables in your vehicle, especially cell-phones, wallets - purses.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the heads up, buddy of my got his window busted out of his truck about this time last year they stole the stereo and all the change out of the truck happened after dark on the wellman ramp. probaply better off not to even lock the doors on my vehicle. be cheaper than buying a new window too


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

montagc said:


> Left a couple grand in power tools in the back seat. The doors were unlocked.


Wow, he must not like those tools too much.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

my car was broken into at madison lake about two weeks ago. the smashed the window and took my head unit and buddy's wallet.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

let them get caught!!! we all know what happens then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks for the warning, the world would be such a better place if it were legal to give thieves one in the head if you catch them in the act


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

monsterkat11 said:


> thanks for the warning, the world would be such a better place if it were legal to give thieves one in the head if you catch them in the act


agreed!!!!!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Or cut off their hands. Theives have also been stealing vehicle GPS units, then using the return home feature, then breaknig into the house, because they know you're not home. So, take your GPS from the truck with you in the boat!


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

we left wellman last night about midnight i guess, i think there was one other rig in the lot.
Thanks for the heads up, kinda slack about leaving goods in the truck, wont be now

HB:G


----------



## cgregory (Jul 26, 2009)

It really sucks that there are people out there that have no respect for other people's property. I am with monsterkat11 on this one. let them get what they deserve!!


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

bwhntr4168 said:


> let them get caught!!! we all know what happens then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, a nice slap on the wrist.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

chris1162 said:


> my car was broken into at madison lake about two weeks ago. the smashed the window and took my head unit and buddy's wallet.


i've fished madison lake a few times and didn't have any problems with my truck being messed with.i always got there extremely early and there was never a whole lot of other people around.usually nobody else.sorry bout your luck over there.by the way how'd you do? i fished for bass there when i went and the most i caught in 1 day was a grand total of 2.not extremely big either.haven't figured that place out just yet.gonna go back there in the next few weeks.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

spfdbass guy,

i am speaking of the madison in dayton. i have had good and bad days. some days get 50 and some days 5. i fish out of a kayak there. it's not a boat since the sign says no boats. there are some nice ridges and good structure out away from the bank.

chris


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Two years ago on a Saturday at CC someone syphoned all the gas out of my tank while I was out fishing. I wish I could have caught the guy! 
You run into those types everywhere you go. Its not just CC.


----------

